# Williamsburg Resorts



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2016)

We have Marriott Manor House in a 2 bedroom booked for Memorial Day week. I've heard that this is the nicest timeshare in Williamsburg. However, this trade is using up our best trader in Interval for this year. We could book Wyndham Kingsgate in a 2 or even 3 bedroom directly with Wyndham points and save the Interval week for another trade. Can anyone tell me if Kingsgate is within the same ballpark as the Marriott in terms of level of accomodations? I have 2 kids, 7 and 10. I've heard that Kingsgate has a lot of activities for kids also. Thanks for any guidance. Ideally I'd like to switch to Kingsgate, but DH is iffy on Williamsburg and I don't want him to be disappointed in the accomodations. Thanks!


----------



## tonyg (Jan 11, 2016)

It's been a while since I was at Kingsgate and I did like it's location. It wasn't bad back then and the kids staying there seemed to be occupied. We also spent a week at the Marriott, which is on a golf course in Ford's Colony. Maintenance and problem fixing was a challenge at both places. Marriott was a bit more classy in decor.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2016)

Did you prefer the location of Kingsgate to the location of the Marriott? That alone could help me to decide. Also, were there more young kids at Kingsgate? It's always nice if the kids have playmates around their ages.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 11, 2016)

I haven't stayed at the Marriott. We went to Kingsgate in 2012 or so. It was quite nice, but not at the level of a Marriott. We had a 2br/1br lockoff and the 2br was nice, but the 1br side was a bit dark.

Personally, I would save my Interval exchange for something really fabulous and use the Wyndham points for Williamsburg.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2016)

wackymother said:


> I haven't stayed at the Marriott. We went to Kingsgate in 2012 or so. It was quite nice, but not at the level of a Marriott. We had a 2br/1br lockoff and the 2br was nice, but the 1br side was a bit dark.
> *
> Personally, I would save my Interval exchange for something really fabulous and use the Wyndham points for Williamsburg.*



Thank you! That's what I was hoping to hear lol. I have enough Wyndham points that I could even do a 3 bedroom which would be great for the kids...I hope my husband isn't disappointed that I chose Wyndham over Marriott, but honestly I think it's the best choice.

Location-wise, it looks like Kingsgate might be closer to the actual CW stuff that we are there to see anyways??


----------



## elaine (Jan 11, 2016)

can you book Governors Green or Greensprings instead? Both of these are a step up from Kingsgate, IMHO. We love MMC, but usually book Greensprings b/c of lower points, or even on a cash deal in off-season. We have stayed there 5X. DH agreed than he would not use a better trade/pay extra for MMC if Greensprings was available for less. If you stay @ GS in a 2BR, ask for the J side, which has twin beds in 2nd BR and a large open kitchen.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2016)

elaine said:


> can you book Governors Green or Greensprings instead? Both of these are a step up from Kingsgate, IMHO. We love MMC, but usually book Greensprings b/c of lower points, or even on a cash deal in off-season. We have stayed there 5X. DH agreed than he would not use a better trade/pay extra for MMC if Greensprings was available for less. If you stay @ GS in a 2BR, ask for the J side, which has twin beds in 2nd BR and a large open kitchen.



I know I've seen at least Governor's Green, but I'm not sure if it was on II or RCI. I need to go look. I'd prefer to use RCI and then save that II trader. I only have the one II trader right now, although I am going to improve on that situation now that I sold our DVC In RCI I have a lot of Wyndham points that I can trade or use to book directly.

ETA - I just found Governor's Green directly through Wyndham and it's available in a 2 and 3 bedroom for our dates. The points are quite reasonable as well. Thank you!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2016)

We have not stay at Kings Gate. The location is great. But we prefer Marriott for the grand kids when they were young. The resorts is top notch. Please read the TUGS reviews and look at the ranking.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 11, 2016)

My kids prefer Kingsgate, I like Manor Club and my husband likes Governor's Green best.  You don't need Marriott preference to get Manor Club for the most part.  

Governors Green exchanges through both II and RCI.  I've only seen Sunday check in's through II  though.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2016)

Why do so many kids prefer Kingsgate? Is it very activity/kid-oriented? For my 10 year-old this is a big deal. I would take a slightly less-nice resort if it meant that she would have other kids to play with and many activities.


----------



## ScubaKat (Jan 11, 2016)

We stayed at Kingsgate and would never return.  We love Manor Club.  Location wise Wyndhams are closer to everything but we would rather do the extra 10 mins drive.  Governs Green is our second choice if we do not stay at Manor Club.  You shouldn't need a strong trader for Manor Club we have stayed there with ACs and cheap getaways too.  Our unit at Kingsgate had no hot water and was a known issue with their water heaters.  Maintenance couldn't do anything about it and we were told many of the other units were the same way and the resort was full over a holiday weekend.  Try bathing a 2 year old without hot water.  It was ridiculous!  Glad I found a review on Yelp to suggest turning on the tap hot water to keep the water heater working and not cut off in the tub.  It worked!  Maybe cause it was a busy holiday weekend but there was a lot of trash on the grounds.  Again, would never return.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2016)

ScubaKat said:


> We stayed at Kingsgate and would never return.  We love Manor Club.  Location wise Wyndhams are closer to everything but we would rather do the extra 10 mins drive.  Governs Green is our second choice if we do not stay at Manor Club.  You shouldn't need a strong trader for Manor Club we have stayed there with ACs and cheap getaways too.  Our unit at Kingsgate had no hot water and was a known issue with their water heaters.  Maintenance couldn't do anything about it and we were told many of the other units were the same way and the resort was full over a holiday weekend.  Try bathing a 2 year old without hot water.  It was ridiculous!  Glad I found a review on Yelp to suggest turning on the tap hot water to keep the water heater working and not cut off in the tub.  It worked!  Maybe cause it was a busy holiday weekend but there was a lot of trash on the grounds.  Again, would never return.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yikes! I'll avoid Kingsgate then.

It's not that Manor House is a tough trade to pull...it's that my 2 ACs aren't seeing Memorial Day week even though it's up in both the Manor House and the Sequel. I really hate to use my actual week for this trade as I'd like to use that week in Orlando this summer. I bought eplus on the week when I booked it so hopefully I can book something else (with an AC or with Wyndham) and use my actual week for another trade.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2016)

To the OP, my I suggest you read Tug's Resorts & Reviews,RCI Resort Reviews,  Red Week and Trip Advisor Reviews on the two (2) resorts. May you choice wisely. Enjoy your week in Williamsburg,VA


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, my I suggest you read Tug's Resorts & Reviews,RCI Resort Reviews,  Red Week and Trip Advisor Reviews on the two (2) resorts. May you choice wisely. Enjoy your week in Williamsburg,VA



Thanks, I definitely will read the TUG reviews. I've been reading on Trip Advisor quite a bit...Marriott looks nicer, but the Wyndhams get good reviews too.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 11, 2016)

My sister and her extended in-law family LOVE Kingsgate. There is the FREE VIDEO machine rooms, the indoor pool (loud), campfire, and movies.

My sister and her friends decide to do a long 3 nights midweek at Wolf's Lodge in Williamsburg ... my sister got an expensive room for her 3 boys and herself with a king bed IF her husband could spend a night. I asked WHY she was NOT staying at Kingsgate .. could not get into Wolf's Lodge Waterpark if not staying there. 

I looked up on the Wyndham site about available Kingsgate units and could get a discounted ST unit upgraded to a 2 bdr unit for chump change. Booked it and put her and husband on as the guests ... husband could work from there if they wanted. Seems Wolf Lodge charges PRETTY for video games and my sister's boys were NOT happy. Neither were their friends ... so sister packed ALL boys up, went over to Kingsgate and turn the boys loose on the Free video games and went over to the unit and took a NAP as her husband was working. 3+ hours later, sister's cell phone woke her as the other 2 mothers could not find ANYONE at Wolf's Lodge .. she did leave a note for the other mothers who were outlet shopping...to call her. Went back to the video game rooms, gathered the boys and returned to Wolf's Lodge. 

All were happy. Having stayed several times at Kingsgate resort ... always get the top unit in the stack (plywood floors above your head otherwise), expect to climb steps (if you take a higher floor than first floor), and expect LOTS of kids.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 11, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Yikes! I'll avoid Kingsgate then.
> 
> It's not that Manor House is a tough trade to pull...it's that my 2 ACs aren't seeing Memorial Day week even though it's up in both the Manor House and the Sequel. I really hate to use my actual week for this trade as I'd like to use that week in Orlando this summer. I bought eplus on the week when I booked it so hopefully I can book something else (with an AC or with Wyndham) and use my actual week for another trade.



Can you use an ongoing request with the AC?  Some that let you book more than 59 days out allow it and the request may give it enough bump to get the week you want.  

I think ScubaKat's experience was an anomaly but it isn't one likely to happen at Manor House.  The difference in MF;s at Manor House is probably about $400 a week so if a water heater has an expected life of 10 years, Wyndham will plan on replacing it in 10 years if it isn't broke.  Marriott may replace it at 8 just to be on the safe side.  Same with all the refurbs.  Kingsgate gets a lot of wear and has more activities both for adults and kids than the other two Wyndham's in Williamsburg.  It would be rare for adults without kids to choice Kingsgate over the other two Wyndhams.  Manor Club is more balanced between children and adults as is Governor's Green.  There is a $5 or $6 per day activity fee when staying at Kingsgate.  This is another thing that keeps adults without children away from Kingsgate.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 11, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Why do so many kids prefer Kingsgate? Is it very activity/kid-oriented? For my 10 year-old this is a big deal. I would take a slightly less-nice resort if it meant that she would have other kids to play with and many activities.



Kids like Kingsgate because there is a monster game room -- full of all kinds of video games.  You pay $5/day for that.  That's why we don't go to Kingsgate.  

We stay at Governor's Green on holiday weekends several times a year, and at Patriot's Place occasionally if GG is booked.  If it is a choice of Kingsgate or staying home, we stay home.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> *Can you use an ongoing request with the AC?  Some that let you book more than 59 days out allow it and the request may give it enough bump to get the week you want.
> *
> I think ScubaKat's experience was an anomaly but it isn't one likely to happen at Manor House.  The difference in MF;s at Manor House is probably about $400 a week so if a water heater has an expected life of 10 years, Wyndham will plan on replacing it in 10 years if it isn't broke.  Marriott may replace it at 8 just to be on the safe side.  Same with all the refurbs.  Kingsgate gets a lot of wear and has more activities both for adults and kids than the other two Wyndham's in Williamsburg.  It would be rare for adults without kids to choice Kingsgate over the other two Wyndhams.  Manor Club is more balanced between children and adults as is Governor's Green.  There is a $5 or $6 per day activity fee when staying at Kingsgate.  This is another thing that keeps adults without children away from Kingsgate.



Yes, I believe that I can with one of my ACs. I didn't realize that putting in a request would bump the trade power. I'll try that, since the week IS still showing up as an exchange with my regular 2017 week. Thanks!


----------



## linpat (Jan 12, 2016)

We were at Kingsgate 2 weeks ago and ScubaKat is correct - the hot water situation is ridiculous! The water has to run and run and run before it even starts getting hot. But the location is great!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 13, 2016)

linpat said:


> We were at Kingsgate 2 weeks ago and ScubaKat is correct - the hot water situation is ridiculous! The water has to run and run and run before it even starts getting hot. But the location is great!



Oh yikes...if multiple Tuggers are experiencing this, it's not a fluke.

Does Governor's Green have as good of a location as Kingsgate? My folks are going to come with us now, and my mom said the close-in location would be her preference. I tend to agree with that.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 13, 2016)

We've stayed at Kingsgate, Patriot's Place and Marriott Manor Club.  We like Manor Club MUCH better than the Wyndham resorts, although it isn't as close to Colonial Williamsburg, etc.  I also liked Patriot's Place more than Kingsgate.  Haven't been to Governor's Green yet, but it seems to get the best reviews of the 3 Wyndhams......


----------



## elaine (Jan 13, 2016)

closest is the new Orange Lakes (they took over another TS). Gov Green is close to Kingsgate, as I recall. All require getting in the car to get to Wllmbg. Marriott and Greensprings are further out. Gov. Green also has a big open floorplan with large peninsula/breakfast bar open to living area.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 13, 2016)

I think the closest is the Bluegreen Patrick Henry. We stayed there once, and you can easily walk to Colonial Williamsburg, which is great. But the units are smaller than most timeshares in Williamsburg and the activities and facilities are limited.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 15, 2016)

If you want a very nice resort with great units and nice grounds go for Manor Club.

If you want a lot of space in a nice timeshare, but not as nice stay at Governors Green, Williamsburg Plantation/Colonies of Williamsburg, or Kings Creek.

Patrick Henry is close and so is Westgate, but not worth it to me.  

I'd take Kingsgate and Greensprings last.  Terrible furnishings and nothing much else.


----------



## northovr (Jan 15, 2016)

to get hot water turn hot water on as soon as you enter bathroom after finishing your business water will be hot for hand washing.  water stays hot but the tankless water heaters are too far away to have instant hot water.  It is not that bad once you get used to it you just have to run the hot water awhile until it get hot.


Daniel


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 15, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> If you want a very nice resort with great units and nice grounds go for Manor Club.
> 
> If you want a lot of space in a nice timeshare, but not as nice stay at Governors Green, Williamsburg Plantation/Colonies of Williamsburg, or Kings Creek.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this! What you said really lines up with everything I read on tripadvisor. Manor Club definitely looks the nicest to me, but I thought that King's Creek and Williamsburg Plantation looked OK too. I might go with one of the latter as I can use my AC on them. For some reason, Manor Club does not show up at all with my AC.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 18, 2016)

Just an update to say that I ended up grabbing King's Creek Plantation in a 3 bedroom with my AC. I'm happy with this trade. It looks like it will be a nice place to stay, and having 3 bedrooms will be nice also.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Just an update to say that I ended up grabbing King's Creek Plantation in a 3 bedroom with my AC. I'm happy with this trade. It looks like it will be a nice place to stay, and having 3 bedrooms will be nice also.



King's Creek is very nice. They have a very nice outdoor and indoor pool. Plus, you are very close to Busch Garden and Water Country USA. Enjoy your stay in Colonial Williamsburg,VA.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 18, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> King's Creek is very nice. They have a very nice outdoor and indoor pool. Plus, you are very close to Busch Garden and Water Country USA. Enjoy your stay in Colonial Williamsburg,VA.



Thanks! I'm pleased with this trade. It does look like a very nice resort!


----------



## tonyg (Jan 18, 2016)

Did a family trip there in a 3 Br., 7 of us. Nice enough.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 18, 2016)

That's great.  Three bedrooms will also give you room to spread out.  Late May in Virginia can be really hot and quite humid (though not nearly as predictably so as July and August).  It can also be mild.  If you get the week pass that includes Busch Gardens, Colonial Williamsburg and Water country make sure your plan your days according to the weather. Water country will be open but they don't heat the water and the water hasn't been in the in the various pools to heat up that much.  If you are going, don't go on a mild day.  Make sure it is hot enough that cold water feels refreshing.  A mild day would be much better suited to Colonial Williamsburg or Busch Gardens.  Not all the area schools get out that early for the year so all of the attractions are going to be much more crowded Sat-Monday and should calm down a little during the week.  That's true even during the summer.  Parents take their kids down for the weekend and the drive home to other parts of Virginia, DC, MD and NC during the week.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> That's great.  Three bedrooms will also give you room to spread out.  Late May in Virginia can be really hot and quite humid (though not nearly as predictably so as July and August).  It can also be mild.  If you get the week pass that includes Busch Gardens, Colonial Williamsburg and Water country make sure your plan your days according to the weather. Water country will be open but they don't heat the water and the water hasn't been in the in the various pools to heat up that much.  If you are going, don't go on a mild day.  Make sure it is hot enough that cold water feels refreshing.  A mild day would be much better suited to Colonial Williamsburg or Busch Gardens.  Not all the area schools get out that early for the year so all of the attractions are going to be much more crowded Sat-Monday and should calm down a little during the week.  That's true even during the summer.  Parents take their kids down for the weekend and the drive home to other parts of Virginia, DC, MD and NC during the week.



To The OP go line and check and see if Busch Gardens & The Water Country are offering in special deals.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 18, 2016)

The quality of the villas in the original section of Manor Club are what I consider to be one of the two best of all the 30 Marriott timeshare resorts I have stayed at.  One building was even built to be full ownership condos.  If you have a villa in the original section (2BR non lock-off) don't even consider not taking it.  It is far superior to anything else in Williamsburg from what I have seen and heard.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 18, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Manor Club does not show up at all with my AC.



Probably because it takes more power to get it, since it is far nicer.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> The quality of the villas in the original section of Manor Club are what I consider to be one of the two best of all the 30 Marriott timeshare resorts I have stayed at.  One building was even built to be full ownership condos.  If you have a villa in the original section (2BR non lock-off) don't even consider not taking it.  It is far superior to anything else in Williamsburg from what I have seen and heard.



You are speaking of the first building. The name is the Berkeley Manor. It has a pantry, a large foyer and kitchen, a very nice dinning room area, and a large living room and a walk-in closer.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 19, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> You are speaking of the first building. The name is the Berkeley Manor. It has a pantry, a large foyer and kitchen, a very nice dinning room area, and a large living room and a walk-in closer.


I know.  We have stayed in Berkeley many times.  The top floor even has a loft and an extra powder room.  Also a large separate laundry room.  But in their recent renovation they got rid of their gas fireplaces and changed to some kind of an electric one.  Gives off heat but not so authentic looking.


----------



## Squan66 (Jan 19, 2016)

We love the manor club.  We stay there every year. The fireplaces are beyond awful. This was a big mistake.  The rest of the renovations turned out great.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 20, 2016)

Frankly, I was not impressed with the Manor Club and another Marriott we stayed at elsewhere. King's Creek was not as fancy as the Manor Club, but not as much in need of maintenance attention. We stayed at King's creek in 2007 and the Manor House a few years earlier.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 21, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> That's great.  Three bedrooms will also give you room to spread out.  Late May in Virginia can be really hot and quite humid (though not nearly as predictably so as July and August).  It can also be mild.  If you get the week pass that includes Busch Gardens, Colonial Williamsburg and Water country make sure your plan your days according to the weather. Water country will be open but they don't heat the water and the water hasn't been in the in the various pools to heat up that much.  If you are going, don't go on a mild day.  Make sure it is hot enough that cold water feels refreshing.  A mild day would be much better suited to Colonial Williamsburg or Busch Gardens.  Not all the area schools get out that early for the year so all of the attractions are going to be much more crowded Sat-Monday and should calm down a little during the week.  That's true even during the summer.  Parents take their kids down for the weekend and the drive home to other parts of Virginia, DC, MD and NC during the week.



We are from Florida so I don't think we are going to go to Water Country in May no matter how hot it is:rofl: If they don't heat the water, we wouldn't be going even in July

I'm going to look at the ticket specials (especially the 7 day ticket that seems to cover everything). We are also BG/Seaworld passholders here in FL already though, so I'm wondering if we can upgrade to the pass that includes all of their parks more cheaply. I need to call them and find out.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 21, 2016)

tonyg said:


> Did a family trip there in a 3 Br., 7 of us. Nice enough.



That's what I figured, nice enough. It looked like it had plenty of space and the resort itself has plenty of amenities. I would have loved to have stayed at Manor Club, but it wasn't work my best trader to do so. Also, we definitely prefer the 3 bedroom option. Apparently we traded for our own cottage? That sounds nice.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> That's what I figured, nice enough. It looked like it had plenty of space and the resort itself has plenty of amenities. I would have loved to have stayed at Manor Club, but it wasn't work my best trader to do so. Also, we definitely prefer the 3 bedroom option. Apparently we traded for our own cottage? That sounds nice.



Sound liked you have The Cottages. One bedroom is a lock-out unit with a small kitchen. There was a very large television in the two (2) bedroom unit size. You will be OK @ King Creek.

Williamsburg is a laid back community. You are near a Target,a shopping center, a supermarket and Interstate 64.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 21, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> That's what I figured, nice enough. It looked like it had plenty of space and the resort itself has plenty of amenities. I would have loved to have stayed at Manor Club, but it wasn't work my best trader to do so. Also, we definitely prefer the 3 bedroom option. Apparently we traded for our own cottage? That sounds nice.



We own a cottage at King's Creek. It really is very nice. I didn't realize it was a possibility for you, or I would have recommended it. The 1br side is very small, but the 2br side is huge and comfortable. The resort is nice and has the biggest, best indoor pool we've seen in Williamsburg. Have a great trip!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kingsgate is fine.  I have never heard about a hot water problem.  Sounds like you got a place you know will suit your family just fine.  I loved Manor House.  Rick and I had such a nice time there.  But I think the overall Williamsburg experience is what we enjoyed.  

I would try a different place next time, just to try a different resort.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 21, 2016)

wackymother said:


> We own a cottage at King's Creek. It really is very nice. I didn't realize it was a possibility for you, or I would have recommended it. The 1br side is very small, but the 2br side is huge and comfortable. The resort is nice and has the biggest, best indoor pool we've seen in Williamsburg. Have a great trip!



Oh yay!! That sounds fantastic. Yes, I called and asked the resort and they said we had a cottage from the interval description. The setup will work well because my parents are probably coming for at least some of the trip. They will enjoy the 1 bedroom side and the fact that it locks off.

From the pics the indoor pool looks great! Glad to hear it's awesome!


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 2, 2016)

I just booked a 2 bdrm for a week in early May at the Colonies of Williamsburg.  They had 4.5 stars on TripAdvisor and it was only $225 for a 2bdrm for the week, so I hope it turns out to be a good move.  Has anyone been there?  The site said it's about 4 miles away from historic Williamsburg.


----------

